
Google Women's Accelerator - brittpart_
Are we happy about this? Is it throwing us a bone? What do guys think about this? Peronsally, I&#x27;ll use its o my advantage but being called a &quot;female founder&quot; feels like a subset of success, like I want to be at the table because I deserve to be there
======
buboard
Sure , anyone can be a woman

~~~
brittpart_
Idk if that's actually true - physically yes, but that's not the only thing.
Like if I have man parts does that make me a man? No.

